# autocycle, cycleplane, motorbikes



## militarymonark (Jan 27, 2007)

hey guys i would love to see pictures of your autocycle, cycleplane, motorbikes post pics!!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 31, 2007)

so no one has a prewar schwinn


----------



## J.E (Jan 31, 2007)

I have my 1936 model C I sent you pictures of and my 1940 Dx I sent you pictures of.if I resend them to you could you post them on here for me.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have some but my jpeg files are too large to post my pictures on this site.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 2, 2007)

send them to me I'll resize them and send them back cosmo9o@zoominternet.net


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 3, 2007)

*project Wingbar & Zep*

Hi!
Here are my little projects ,
This winter i am planning to restore my Rollfast/Zep/Samsco bicycle,
i have the most parts for it and even found a tank for it , plan to do a royal blue but still i am not fore sure, the tank has the horizontal ribs in front, the only thing i need for that bike are the handlebars and a good set of
dubble drop rims ( anone?).
Seconde is my wingbar (Hawthorne SilverStreak) i know where to find the parts only now i need the money, the latest thing i bought are some hex trusrods originele, the fenders are from schwinn but looked the same.
But the Rollfast is the first thing for this winter, i am at  this moment waiting on the frame that comes from the states and it takes with the slow
boat 4 weeks but he i am happy to do this hobby here in the netherlands!

Cheers!


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 3, 2007)

*bigger pictures*

and can somebody tell me %$$&%^$ how i can place the pictures
big in the message colum , again my pictures are small, i worked with photo shop, can anyone explane....thanks


----------



## 35cycleplane (Feb 3, 2007)

*miscellaneous pre war schwinns*

miscellaneous debris from your pals at cycleplanes"r"us!


----------



## 35cycleplane (Feb 3, 2007)

*more ballooners!*

some are gone,.....


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 3, 2007)

*blue/red/zep bike*



35cycleplane said:


> some are gone,.....




hee hee ,
very nice bicycles 
but on the last picture's there is a red and blue kind of zep bike...
which brand is that, can you make some better pictures of that bike if you still have that ?

supper15fiets


----------



## 35cycleplane (Feb 3, 2007)

*'37/'38 "american flyer" zep*

ron,that one got traded off to a buddy,after i picked this one up. the black one had stainless fenders,aluminum zep light,aluminum built-in delta defender,scarce rack,too. keith


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 3, 2007)

I love the cantilever cycleplanes nice bikes


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 4, 2007)

*AF*



35cycleplane said:


> ron,that one got traded off to a buddy,after i picked this one up. the black one had stainless fenders,aluminum zep light,aluminum built-in delta defender,scarce rack,too. keith



Hee Keith that bike is killer!,
but what is the story on the tanks, i have found a tank with horizontal ribs,
was it used for an speciale year, type or brand ?

Ronald


----------



## 35cycleplane (Feb 4, 2007)

*'37 d.p.harris built peerless*

ron,1st,here's what i know on the black one. dave stromberger sez mine's isn't supposed to exist,in the set up it is. bike is orig,other than the j.c. higgin's/seiss klacker,which is long since gone.and the all white repop tires have became ward's riverside mates. jerry germeau sez it's a "jobber" bike,built for "peerless" to their specs,hence the rollfast v-200 bars,too. odd duck of a bike,had all the top o' the line stuff on it,torrington 10's,blue diamond chain,deluxe troxel saddle w/chrome under-carriage,etc,for the day,too. love to know which/if it ever came w/a chainguard,too!
  as far as the horn vents,the vertical"scallops",i've been told were for the hawthorne badged bikes,and the horizontal slots were rolfast. here's som more pix,keith


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 5, 2007)

*..euh?*

hi Keith ,
i have no acces to see the pictures...
i filled-in my password a thousand times but i can not see them....


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 5, 2007)

*euh 2 ?*



supper15fiets said:


> hi Keith ,
> i have no acces to see the pictures...
> i filled-in my password a thousand times but i can not see them....




okay i can see only three of the pictures now,great, so the red and blue one is a hawthorne...


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 5, 2007)

*Robin...*

Keith,

Still have the Robin hanging around?!

Alan


----------



## 35cycleplane (Feb 5, 2007)

alan,of course! it's up in oregon being restored. think it might be one of the earliest known to exist,16th bike columbia built in 1936! keith


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 5, 2007)

post pictures of that i would love to see the robin


----------



## J.E (Feb 5, 2007)

who's doing the resto.I live in Woodburn Oregon about 30 miles south of portland and I'm always looking for fellow collectors in the area to trade parts and my painting skills with.


----------



## ejlwheels (Feb 6, 2007)

my schwinn motorbikes, such as they are...


----------



## Sean (Feb 6, 2007)

ejlwheels said:


> my schwinn motorbikes, such as they are...




Cool bikes!


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 6, 2007)

here she be all cleaned up took me forever on the front rim.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 6, 2007)

before


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 6, 2007)

headbadge cleaned up well


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 6, 2007)

i couldn't help but put the horn back on since it worked really really well


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 6, 2007)

all I need is the tank, 6 hole rear rack (chrome), and a silver ray


----------



## J.E (Feb 6, 2007)

Looks good.I'm looking for a straight bar tank also.


----------

